# 04 with catback, need ideas



## HtownGoat (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey guys, just bought my 04 GTO yesterday. Already has magnaflow catback on it, but I want it louder and meaner. I'm considering going offroad x pipe (no cats with x pipe) but have never done this before.

If funds were available, I'd just do LT's but that's not possible right now.

Anybody have this setup? Other suggestions?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you're going to do more to it later posing with a loud muffler is going to be a waste of time and money. Give her more HP with LTs and later add a cam and you'll have something to back the noise up with. Half the Hondas are "mean" and why ricers have such a reputation. Pacesetters are cheap LTs you could maybe wait a month or two for and add something constructive.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HtownGoat said:


> Hey guys, just bought my 04 GTO yesterday. Already has magnaflow catback on it, but I want it louder and meaner. I'm considering going offroad x pipe (no cats with x pipe) but have never done this before.
> 
> If funds were available, I'd just do LT's but that's not possible right now.
> 
> Anybody have this setup? Other suggestions?


If its a Magnaflow cat back it should have came with x pipe. Save up for LTs. I deleted my resonators still have stock cats and shorty headers w/custom Magnaflow cat back. Save up get some LTs and it will wake it up in the power and sound areas. It will also support any other mods you plan on in the future.


----------



## HtownGoat (Sep 20, 2012)

Definitely gonna wait for LTs. Will prolly be the first thing I do. Then move on to a cam and 3000 stall with dyno tune. Glad I get a raise next month


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

A set of JBA LTs & mids or OBX LTs & mids are not much more than many cat backs.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got mine done, stock manifolds and cats, resonator delete, x pipe, strait to the tips. its sounds awesome.


----------

